# I want to fence in my land



## rewdan

I would like to put a simple chain link fence around my land (6000 sq m), Has anyone any experience in this. In particular how do you determine the boundary, also I have been told that a license is not needed if you do not build a wall underneath the fence, keeping it only chain link.
All help appreciated.


----------



## Happyexpat

We put a chainlink fence round part of our land to put a Park home in about 7 years ago. We also fell foul of the rules and regs. We dug a trench, put one line of bricks in to support the posts and next thing the Guardia presented us with a prohibition notice. This was simply because of the bricks, not the Park Home or the fence. The result was two visits to the local authority where we were given a permission slip (for 50 euros) to apply for permission (I don't get it either). We were also calmly told not to bother with the next step as nobody would bother us after that and they haven't.
Be careful though, as usual it seems to very area by area!


----------



## gus-lopez

It depends on the different areas , although they are very similar. Here in Murcia anything needs a licence. 
You can install a fence up to a maximum of 2m in height. It must be a set distance from the centre line of any road & the distance depends on what width the council says the road is. It's no good just measuring the road ! 
(Yes, you'll still own the land outside the fence but if you don't construct it the correct distance from the centre line, when they want to widen the road you'll have to tear it all down at your own cost & rebuild at the correct distance ! ) A good indication if you have new steel electric poles along a road is that they are normally set exactly the correct distance .
If you are unsure of the exact boundary you'll need to employ the services of a surveyor ( topógrafo/a ) to check & mark boundarys.( Medición de terrano ) If you have neighbours who already have a fence on one side or more of you , beware. If you fence the other 3 sides they can ask for half the cost of constructing the fence of theirs that you are using. If you don't want to pay then you have to construct another fence 1m away from theirs , so leaving an 'alley' ! 

The 2m in height can be a chainlink fence straight in the ground , or 1m of 'works' ( reinforced concrete ) with 1m of chain link above or iron railings.

The price of the licence is per metre linear & is cheapest for chain link straight in the ground. The licence fee is based on the cost of materails only & does not include labour. Imagine that you need approx. 300m of fencing to enclose your plot. Here this would cost you for C/L straight in the ground 300m x 22€ = 6600 € x licence fee @ 4,1% = 270,60€ 
If for 1m of works +C/L or iron above it would be 300m x 50€ = 15,000€ x 4,1% = 676,50€
You can have a mixture of the two & once you've paid for the 'licence' you're hardly likely to be bothered.
If you go in to your local council municipal planning department They should have available a comprehensive list of everything , including fencing, that comes under ' Licencía de Obras Menores. (Licence for small works ).


----------



## Happyexpat

Having read gus-lopez's comment a few times I think the rules are actually the same in Alicante except it seems to be a lot cheaper, same as ITV's and vehicle transfers. Paperwork in Murcia always seems more expensive for some reason


----------



## rewdan

thanks for all the above, I wonder what the cost will be in Ibiza


----------



## JoCatalunya

Walls by themselves do not constitute a boundary, hunters, walkers etc can climb over them and invade your garden say and you cannot do anything about it.

If you plan to have what is considered a dangerous dog, anything above a poodle I swear is categorised as such it would seem here, but say you have a German Shephard or Boxer you must have a 2 metre high fence which the dog cannot get its head through.

I personally approached my neighbours and said I was thinking of fencing off a small section of my land (around my house). None of them objected so I put up a fence. I even told my ajuntament who did not advise me I had to obtain permission. 
Some months after I had erected my fence the Rural Agents paid me a visit and kicked off alarming about my fence. They issued a denuncia for it. However, as I had received advise from the Guardia, (they were in charge of policing in this region before the Mossos took over) that I should put up a fence for protection of both my neighbours (from my dogs) and myself and property from intruders) I told the agent to take a running jump. I refused to sign the paperwork as it was in Catalan and I couldnt understand it, my lawyer said this was the best thing I could have done as apparently if I had it would mean I accepted I was in the wrong.


----------



## rewdan

I think my best course of action will be to talk to the ajuntament. 
Mind you, I will probably still get the wrong answer!!


----------



## JoCatalunya

rewdan said:


> I think my best course of action will be to talk to the ajuntament.
> Mind you, I will probably still get the wrong answer!!


Hopefully they won't respond in the same way my local ajuntament invariably does.

First word, 'NO' second word, 'NO', third word, well you get the idea.


----------



## rewdan

exactly, my local town hall used to be so corrupt that you could tell if a major licence had been given by the new diamonds on the admin girls fingers!
That said, it appears they have been cracking down recently with lots of old mayors etc going to prison so you never know, maybe I will get a straight answer.


----------



## JoCatalunya

rewdan said:


> exactly, my local town hall used to be so corrupt that you could tell if a major licence had been given by the new diamonds on the admin girls fingers!
> That said, it appears they have been cracking down recently with lots of old mayors etc going to prison so you never know, maybe I will get a straight answer.


Do let us know what happens.


----------



## cheekymonkey

rewdan said:


> I would like to put a simple chain link fence around my land (6000 sq m), Has anyone any experience in this. In particular how do you determine the boundary, also I have been told that a license is not needed if you do not build a wall underneath the fence, keeping it only chain link.
> All help appreciated.


A topographical survey is the best way to determine the boundary of your land.


----------



## Happyexpat

Usually neighbours share the cost of the survey as it is in their interest as well. It also means that everybody will agree (hopefully)


----------

